# BBC Radio Three Podcasts



## poptart (Jul 15, 2013)

I have recently discovered these Radio Three Composer of the Week podcasts and thought they might be of interest. Useful way to find out more about composers and their music.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes, they are good; as are the 'Building a Library' podcasts, though these tend to be somewhat shortened.


----------

